

Why I Built an App for My Mom for Christmas - imkevinxu
https://medium.com/@imkevinxu/why-i-built-an-app-for-my-mom-for-christmas-5891aed6d3c5

======
benigeri
That app looks awesome, nice job Kevin. Also, I talk with my parents in France
every day, so I totally get what you are saying.

------
bsiddiqui
this is awesome Kevin - what do you plan on building on it other than
messaging?

